# Marriage is a promise of love between two people



## Thime

大家好!
Am I correct in translating "_marriage is a promise of love between two people_" as "结婚是两个人爱的承诺" ?
Context:
During an exam the teacher ask to the student: "What is marriage to you?"
Answer: "Some people think marriage is just a show. I, on the other hand, think that _marriage is a promise of love between two people_."

先谢谢你们!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

It is absolutly acceptable I think.
An improvement:
婚姻是两人之间爱的承诺。

结婚 is used as a verb more often than as a noun.
婚姻 is definitely a noun.


----------



## Skatinginbc

A: Marriage (= the  ceremony  that  formalizes  marriage) is just a show. 婚禮只是一場秀.
B: Marriage (=  the legal contract made by two persons to live as husband and wife) is a promise of love.  結婚是爱的承诺.
C: Marriage (= the state or relationship of being husband and wife) is a test of their love. 婚姻是對爱的考驗.


----------



## Thime

谢谢你们俩!
I suppose it would sounds strange and illogical to say "婚姻只是一场秀".


----------



## Skatinginbc

他们的婚姻(= the state or relationship of their being husband and wife)只是一场秀 (= 戲) would make sense if it is merely a sham marriage or marriage of convenience.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

婚姻只是一场秀 actually makes sense. Of course it is uttered intentionally.
Marriage is just a show.


----------



## kun2kun

结婚是两个人爱的承诺
I think this is perfectly okay.

By the way, there is a popular phrase
结婚/婚姻是爱情的坟墓。


----------



## Thime

Thanks again! 


kun2kun said:


> By the way, there is a popular phrase
> 结婚/婚姻是爱情的坟墓。


I think this sentence have a negative implication: "marriage is the grave of love" it's something very different from what I wanted to say. However, thanks for the contribution.


----------



## rufeng_li

婚姻是双方对爱的承诺。


Thime said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I think this sentence have a negative implication: "marriage is the grave of love" it's something very different from what I wanted to say. However, thanks for the contribution.


----------



## Thime

Thanks, rufeng_li.
I was wondering.... Which is better to use in this context: 两(个)人之间 or 双方对?


----------



## SuperXW

Thime said:


> Thanks, rufeng_li.
> I was wondering.... Which is better to use in this context: 两(个)人之间 or 双方对?


In your case, both are ok.
两个人之间 = between two people.
双方对 = from both of them.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

两人之间≈双方

你也可以说:
两人之间对爱的承诺

"爱的承诺"和"对爱的承诺"不完全相同。


----------



## Thime

非常感谢你们的解释!


----------

